# Trading Books specific to Futures



## snsdmonkey (11 March 2014)

I have read a few trading books on money management, psychology and the charting itself but just wondering are there any recommendations for Futures itself? I assume many of the principles of Share Trading can be carried over to Futures trading but does the impact of leverage etc. impact the decisions regarding position sizing?

Cheers!


----------



## Bort (8 June 2014)

snsdmonkey said:


> I have read a few trading books on money management, psychology and the charting itself but just wondering are there any recommendations for Futures itself? I assume many of the principles of Share Trading can be carried over to Futures trading but does the impact of leverage etc. impact the decisions regarding position sizing?
> 
> Cheers!




Street smarts by Connors and raschke. Most examples are futures. 

Trading systems and methods by Kaufman. Most system tests are on futures markets. 

Trend following by Covel.


----------

